# [SOLVED] Dual boot Win7 32 bit and Win8 64bit?



## scopio (Nov 30, 2009)

In anticipation to the final version of Windows 8 being available to the masses, I would like to know what are the possibilities of installing Windows 8 64bit when Windows 7 32bit is already installed.
Would Windows 7 32bit and all 32bit drivers have to be reinstalled with 64bit versions? 
Would all settings and saved data be retained?
Would it mean a complete reinstallation of all existing/installed applications or partitioning the hard drive and start from new again?
Or would installing another hard drive be more appropriate?
:4-dontkno


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Dual boot Win7 32 bit and Win8 64bit?*

if you go from 32 to 64 bit, it will require a compete install, even if you use an upgrade disk. It will require all apps, drivers and such to be reinstall. This should not change with win8


----------



## scopio (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Dual boot Win7 32 bit and Win8 64bit?*



sobeit said:


> if you go from 32 to 64 bit, it will require a compete install, even if you use an upgrade disk. It will require all apps, drivers and such to be reinstall. This should not change with win8


Thanks for your reply. I quess this answers what I most feared, that is keeping all my data safe :upset:


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Dual boot Win7 32 bit and Win8 64bit?*

windows 8 is only at Beta stages now,To access all its features you will need a monitor that supports touch screen,for the metro style apps ,You can partition your current hdd for a clean install,your previous windows 7 will not be touched as it is on a different partition,


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Dual boot Win7 32 bit and Win8 64bit?*

Hold on, you said "dual boot" implying both OS's installed simultaneously (on separate partitions, I'm assuming).

There should be no issue with this, in fact, I am running Win 7 Pro x64 and have the option to DB Win8 x32 on another partition. Are you talking about two separate installs, or are you talking about replacing your current Win7 install?

If you are talking about replacing, then yes, you will need to backup, format, etc... because there is no upgrade feature to go from x86 to x64, only operating system _versions_ (Windows vista -> 7, and it must be the same edition or higher of the previous OS).


----------



## scopio (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Dual boot Win7 32 bit and Win8 64bit?*



mjones1 said:


> Hold on, you said "dual boot" implying both OS's installed simultaneously (on separate partitions, I'm assuming).
> 
> There should be no issue with this, in fact, I am running Win 7 Pro x64 and have the option to DB Win8 x32 on another partition. Are you talking about two separate installs, or are you talking about replacing your current Win7 install?
> 
> If you are talking about replacing, then yes, you will need to backup, format, etc... because there is no upgrade feature to go from x86 to x64, only operating system _versions_ (Windows vista -> 7, and it must be the same edition or higher of the previous OS).


Thanks for your info.
I am talking about replacing my current Win7 32bit install to 64bit install.

I quess it would be best to backup, format, etc... now and reinstall Windows 7 64bit in readyness for when Windows 8 final is available to the masses!

I do not wish to have dual boot, as it would be pointless, I do mean to replace from a 32bit system to a 64bit system.


----------

